# Coconut rice for Julia



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Julia, I'm sorry you can't eat pineapple, but the rice is quite tasty adding anything in small bits you like to it instead. Just use a can of unsweetened coconut milk (plus a bit more water) when you make your rice the usual way. Let the rice sit to cool a couple hours, thenstir fry it in a wok or large frying pan in just a tiny bit of olive oil. (The coconut milk already has oil in it.) I add small bits of green onion, snow peas, strips of red bell pepper or tomato, bit of left over chicken, pork or whatever I have. When it's when it's all mixed and done, beat an egg and stir it into the rice mixture. If you can handle seasonings, also add a little soy sauce, ginger, garlic and/or lemongrass finely minced. Hope it makes your mouth and tummy happy.


----------

